# tomasso bikes



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i've heard some good (some say mostly from the tomasso dealers themselves) and some bad (really bad about the carbon frames) about these bikes. the groupsets are definitely big bang for the buck, and the footprints of the frames look killer. price is insane, too. frames are obviously not as fully spec'd out as one might like, but i'm not sure they are shyt downgraded either. tough to tell. 

what is the consensus on these guys? i gotta say i am curious about the frame quality...


----------



## campLo (Jul 24, 2008)

We got a monza for my gf's dad and he loves it. The frame seems a bit heavy compared to my allez. The quality looks nice, but I havent rode it much more than around the block.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

easyridernyc said:


> i've heard some good (some say mostly from the tomasso dealers themselves) and some bad (really bad about the carbon frames) about these bikes. the groupsets are definitely big bang for the buck, and the footprints of the frames look killer. price is insane, too. frames are obviously not as fully spec'd out as one might like, but i'm not sure they are shyt downgraded either. tough to tell.
> 
> what is the consensus on these guys? i gotta say i am curious about the frame quality...



I think the ONLY dealer in the US is Randall Scott company in Colorado, a mail order outfit. That's what comes up in a Google and where I got my Aggraziato carbon road in June of '09. The bikes are indeed a good deal, especially with a "lifetime warranty", but read on.

My frame developed a crack after 250 or so miles, nothing major, just a horizontal split about an inch below the top of the seat tube. It wasn't caused by clamping in a bike stand and RS had no issues with a warranty return.

That's when my fun started as they had no replacement frames. It took 6 weeks to get the frame back to CO., have it sent to Tomasso in Florida and for them to authorize a replacement that nobody had. RS did offer and sent me a Tomasso Team Carbon frame (half a cm longer TT), which in truth is a better frame then the Aggraziato, but they had no matching forks. RS's attitude was since the original fork was fine, use that, regardless that the color and paint of the Aggraziato (yellow, off-white and black) had little to do with the Team Carbon (Black with pearl white lettering). Now I don;t get too worked up over little details about color and stuff, but this match looked awful. I complained, got nowhere as neither RS nor Tomasso had a Team Carbon fork, even when I offered to pay for one. Indeed, I was surprised that RS didn't suggest a carbon fork out of their inventory (which I would have payed for), but either they wanted to be done with me or I suspect they had zip. Search around the website and you discover that they actually have little actual inventory or selections for components available. As my Team Carbon frame was a 56.5, vs. a 56 on the Aggraziato, I also needed a new stem, which they neither offered to provide free, nor for sale. I ended up purchasing a new Profile carbon fork ($200) as well a new stem ($30) at my LBS, not to mention paying for shipping of the broken frame ($45) as well as getting charged for shipping by RS on the replacement frame $55), all of which ate up any savings I made by not buying thru a more reputable dealer in the first place. 

My attitude about the whole experience was I would have payed probably $400 or so more, for a comparable carbon road bike at one of my LBS's, but they would have taken care of all the details in a warranty - fork, stem, assembly, shipping costs, etc.... so it would have been worth it. 

So I really don't know what their story is, I suspect they are a fringe bike mail order outfit. My current Tomasso TC, which just turned over 2000 miles, is about the best riding road bike I've ever owned in 22 years, only matched by my 2nd Klein Quantum that I owned in the 90's. The TC is fast, has great power transfer in the bottom bracket (I'm a heavy rider), is comfortable and a great handing bike, with no twitchy-ness on downhills at 45mph. In truth, I love the bike, but await the crack to develop somewhere and would NEVER buy another from Randalll Scott !

Steve B.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the ag pro looks like a very affordable way to go carbon. but a cracked frame? phuck.

sorry to hear about your experience on the one hand, on the other it sounds like, perhaps most importantly, you wound up with a dynamite bike. i mean, insult is one thing, insult to injury is another. time and money, but sounds like you still wound up on top, those components nearly double that price on cannondale and trek.


----------

